# Just put the plow on for the winter.



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my truck. Not the prettiest but it works. 87' Chevy 3/4 ton 350cid 400 tranny


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I think it looks good!!! nice set-up


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

REALLY like the older truck...my dad had a 86!!!

wow, love how much more activity this site has been getting lately! WINTER IS COMMIN!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Those are my favorite years for Chevy trucks. Mid to early 80's. Looks awesome!


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

LOOKS CLEAN FOR THE YEAR....NEVER OWNED A BLIZZARD.IM A WETERN GUY


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is that a brand new Blizzard? I kind of like it...very unique setup. How many miles on that bad boy?


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

I bought the plow last winter and used it once. It was a bad year for plowing with us getting 14 inches of snow all year.


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

The truck itself has 72,000 miles on it. All original and you can tell. Its pretty rusty but hey, I can beat the crap out of it and really not care too much. If I put a scratch in it, I buy another can of smoke gray paint and give it a shot.


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice old chevy first time iv seen a blizzard plow on that year of truck.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice truck man. I can't believe the mileage!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

They dont make em like they used to.
I want it.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*Sweet*

Hey Nice Truck Got To Love The Old Ones Good Luck This Year


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice truck. Looks good to me. I love the mid to late 80's Chevys. My grandfather has a '85 1/2 ton longbed and it is a great truck. The rear bumper and lights look cool.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

love the truck....my dream truck....drive one for work every now and then 86 with a dump and a manual trans love it so much tho lol


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice looking truck, looks great considering the year.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats a sick truck man wanna trade, lol


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the truck. Bring it to me and I will trade you even up.:bluebounc


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Btw, if anyone was curious, the plow in 8'6" wide.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

nice solid looking truck i like the light bar i have the same one on 2 of our trucks


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

*sniff*

Just hauled my 85 3/4 with the 7'6" Fisher on it to the scrapyard today...donated it to one of those haul-away charities.

I'll miss that truck...learned to drive on it.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

THose are the ONLY work/plow trucks. I love to see the guys faces in brand new diesel trucks while im smakin snow piles all night just as good or better.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

*nice blade*

older chevys will run forever


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey everyone. I was thinking about either selling this truck or the whole setup although I would need alot of money for the whole setup seeing is that I have used the plow 1 time since I bought it. If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey, do you have anything up front? That plow seems to hold very well.


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

What do you mean anything up front? I guess I don't understand the question.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

he prolly means does it have stock suspension or do you have some helpers on there?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry for not specifiying. I ment to ask if you had timbrens or bags or leafs up front because the plow looks like it sits very well.


Mark:bluebounc


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Newdude;339030 said:


> Sorry for not specifiying. I ment to ask if you had timbrens or bags or leafs up front because the plow looks like it sits very well.
> 
> Mark:bluebounc


My guess is no, the old chevys didn"t sag much at all in front. I have an 8.5 Meyer on one of my trucks, and it moves about an inch, and it's a heavy blade imo.


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

No, there is nothing helping it up front. This truck stock has 4 shocks in front also.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Newdude;338924 said:


> Hey, do you have anything up front? That plow seems to hold very well.


It's called a solid front axle.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry, but I did not notice that it had a solid up front, that is why I asked.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Newdude;339139 said:


> Sorry, but I did not notice that it had a solid up front, that is why I asked.


Well I didn't mean to come off like an a$$. This was the last year of SFAs. In 88 they went to IFS.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I had an 86 3/4 ton silverado with the 6.2 diesel. Those trucks were great to plow with and EASY to work on. Its one of those trucks I wish I could have hung onto Its actually simple to add a leaf spring if you want to stiffen it up some


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I appoligize for being a butt head.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats how ya learn Ive learned alot from others mistakes. Once I thought I was wrong but I was mistaken


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Newdude;339166 said:


> I appoligize for being a butt head.


You're not a butt head. You learn something new everyday. :salute:


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok. So no one is a butt head. Seriously, if anyone is interested, email me. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

First $2,000 takes it. I have over $2000 in receipts just this year so it does have several new parts. If you are interested, just send me an email. Brian


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

A friend of mine runs 6 of the older chevys. All with Boss v blades. They are really strong trucks and he has a rebuilt trany and motor sitting on his shop floor if one dies.(real easy to work on)


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Guess no one is interested. Theres always ebay.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of the interior?


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Not much to look at but I doubt you would try to pick up chicks with this truck anyway. lol


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Any major problems. Are parts still east to find for it? 

1. Does it have a radio and at least one speaker?
2. Exhaust, good?
3. Tires?
4. How much rust.
4. How many more years do you think this will last, Minimal Plowing, and Towing a 5x10 OPEN trailer?


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Also, Would this make a trip to an area around Detroit, MI fine?


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

The plow alone is worth 2k all day long


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Believe me, I know!


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, Guys.

I need some help. I really want this truck. But I need some help, what would you say to my parents if you were me.

I want to cash some mature bonds, and use them to pay for this truck.

My parents always said the bonds can be put to good use, and this is one, which would benefit my whole company.

Help!


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

I think some of you may have the wrong idea here. $2000 is for the truck with out the plow. There is no way I would give away a $4200 plow I have used 1 time along with a truck for $2000. Kenwood CD player, 2 Kenwood 6x9's, new exhaust, Flowmaster muffler, tires are pretty much new.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Ah.

Yep, Wrong Idea.

I thought the plow was included.  

Opps.


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Tits ok, your still my breast friend.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

TNT Lawncare;341343 said:


> Tits ok, your still my breast friend.


Lmao......


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Here are some pics of the truck that show its rusty side. These are the worst spots but still not that bad with some new sheet metal and some welding. I am willing to entertain offers on this but I would really like to have about $2000 for it. I have about $4500 into it including a list of new parts.


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry, here are the pics.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

bump for ya....freakin love the truck, wish i could buy it!


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

i had one these about 6 years ago, bought it for $900. the engine/tranny were fine, i cut the exhaust off anyways, and it came with decent mudders. i found out why it was only 900 when i took through a cornfield for the first time... the floor was sheet metal that had been slid into place, not even any rivets... confused as hell because the windows were up, yet i was covered in a mud/manure mix. oh yeah, almost forgot that the girl riding shotgun never wanted to talk to me again. prissy girls aren't fun anyways...xysport


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Is that plow a straight blade or one of the power plows? How do you like it?


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, I am still trying to sell this truck. Although I have now used the truck and plow for a couple of months and made close to 10g's with it. I only want $3000 for the whole package. What it needs now is rocker panels, floor, and cab corners. I have been driving it as is and it works fine.


----------



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

So now you are including the plow? If that's the case I will take it. Ill pick it up this weekend.


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Still for sale. There must be some interest in this. This is a good price for all this.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I would be all over that if I had the money and you were closer. I LOVE that truck. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whats the current asking price for the truck and plow? ($3000? )And I thought you had this sold a while ago on ebay or something?


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Not sold. Still for sale. I tried to sell the plow on ebay a while back but the most anyone bid on it was $2600 because of the plow mount. It only fits the older trucks and no one wanted to spend more money buying a new mount.


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

BTW, $3000 is the price or will trade for a like new Blizzard 760LT with a mount that will fit a 2001 GMC half ton


----------



## TNT Lawncare (Oct 23, 2006)

Bump to the top


----------

